# Theater nackt : Juliette Delfau und Helene Vives in “Monsieur Kolpert” (12 caps)



## krawutz (10 Dez. 2009)

​


----------



## jochen142002 (10 Dez. 2009)

vielen dank, klasse!!


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2009)

:thx: dir für die Caps


----------



## Q (11 Dez. 2009)

huch, die haben ja nix an  Danke für die Caps!


----------



## rf61nbg (25 Dez. 2009)

Super, könnte auch mein Lieblingstheaterstück werden


----------



## neman64 (25 Dez. 2009)

rf61nbg schrieb:


> Super, könnte auch mein Lieblingstheaterstück werden



Sollte es öfters geben. 

:thx: für die tollen Bilder.


----------



## Knobi1062 (30 Dez. 2009)

Tolle Bilder.:WOW: 
Unfassbar.  
Ist denen nicht kalt? Vielleicht sollte ich öfter mal ins Theater gehen.


----------



## trebnitzer (11 Feb. 2010)

Als Kulturbanause bekommt man so was ja sonst nicht zu sehen, Danke!!!


----------



## fbispecialagent (10 März 2010)

Ich muss mal wieder in´s Theater


----------



## namor66 (17 Juni 2010)

bitte mehr davon!!


----------



## jcfnb (17 Juni 2010)

einfach klasse danke sehr


----------



## norbherm (12 Nov. 2010)

schöne fotos danke


----------



## Bernie5 (13 Nov. 2010)

Danke, sind süß die Beiden


----------

